# Anyone cure Group B Strep with Garlic inserts?



## workingmom2011 (Apr 4, 2011)

I have read stuff about putting cloves of garlic in your vagina to cure yeast infections. Seems harmless tho I have never tried it. I have also heard of potentially using the cloves to cure GBS. Has anyone tried this successfully? If you eat it apparently it loses its antibacterial properties due to acid in the stomach.. Same with cooking it...

Has anyone been retested and then been negative? I would probably use the garlic for a few days and see what happens.

I was negative for 2 deliveries in a row but now with my 3rd I all of a sudden have GBS.

I also read that less than 1% of babies born to GBS mothers develop it...

Now i don't know what to do because I REALLY don't want an IV nor do I want Antibiotics during labor....

I"m going to a hospital btw... and attempting an all natural 2nd VBAC.


----------



## lovebeingamomma (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm doing that right now, inserting 1/2 clove per night, I get tested on Wednesday. I've always been positive, so I'll let you know if I get a negative. I don't see the harm in trying! Doesn't really matter anyway, I'm declining the abx regardless of status, but if got a negative they won't give me as much hassle when I leave a few hours after the birth. Although if it does actually work..might keep inserting it til birth, obviously I'd rather the risk to baby be 0.


----------



## Bird Girl (Mar 12, 2007)

There are no studies that show garlic to be effective in either preventing GBS in the vaginal canal or in preventing infection in the newborn. GBS is essentially part of the flora that can occur naturally on an adult's body, and it mostly causes problems only for people who have suppressed or underdeveloped immune systems--just as newborns do. What that means is that the mother's body doesn't really mount any kind of defense against GBS, so there's no good way to encourage or strengthen her immune system, since her immune system isn't really the problem.

For what it's worth, it doesn't take very long to get the antibiotics in labor--I only needed the IV for something like 45 minutes, and then you could have the IV taken out, especially if you get a hep lock. Or you can refuse them against medical advice, and they will probably take your baby's temperature often during the postpartum period.


----------



## becca_howell (Jan 3, 2009)

If you have sensitive skin down under, be careful! I have sensitivity issues with certain creams, lubes, etc. and I tried to use garlic. I had the clove in for about 10 seconds and cried for ten minutes after! It burned so bad!


----------



## lovebeingamomma (Mar 16, 2007)

there may be no published studies but that's doesn't mean it never works. It wouldn't be circulating as much as it is as something to try if it never worked. Midwives are talking about this, it's not just an old wives tale. So I go more by personal testimony on this one than published studies, I know at least one friend it worked for. Can't harm you (well except for that burning ouch! I have no sensitivity to it, didn't notice it was in there except for the taste in my mouth  So I'm trying it. I'll be sure to post my results, if I get a negative, well, than it worked for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bird Girl*
> 
> There are no studies that show garlic to be effective in either preventing GBS in the vaginal canal or in preventing infection in the newborn. GBS is essentially part of the flora that can occur naturally on an adult's body, and it mostly causes problems only for people who have suppressed or underdeveloped immune systems--just as newborns do. What that means is that the mother's body doesn't really mount any kind of defense against GBS, so there's no good way to encourage or strengthen her immune system, since her immune system isn't really the problem.
> 
> For what it's worth, it doesn't take very long to get the antibiotics in labor--I only needed the IV for something like 45 minutes, and then you could have the IV taken out, especially if you get a hep lock. Or you can refuse them against medical advice, and they will probably take your baby's temperature often during the postpartum period.


----------



## workingmom2011 (Apr 4, 2011)

There are probably no studies... but it's so harmless that if it doesn't work ... oh well.

It was my understanding that it gets passed on to the baby while the baby is exiting the vaginal canal and not that it's transferred through the placenta to the baby's blood... The point was to eradicate it from the vagina so it's not transferred...

The thing is that I also have SUPER quick labors and chances are the baby will directly get shot up with antibiotics after birth because I really don't expect to have hours of labor at all (at home or hosp)...

I am going to try it and lobby to be retested.. I don't think I will refuse the antibiotics unless I test negative the last time they test me. I am refusing all other newborn procedures tho but this one is really scary.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bird Girl*
> 
> There are no studies that show garlic to be effective in either preventing GBS in the vaginal canal or in preventing infection in the newborn. GBS is essentially part of the flora that can occur naturally on an adult's body, and it mostly causes problems only for people who have suppressed or underdeveloped immune systems--just as newborns do. What that means is that the mother's body doesn't really mount any kind of defense against GBS, so there's no good way to encourage or strengthen her immune system, since her immune system isn't really the problem.
> 
> For what it's worth, it doesn't take very long to get the antibiotics in labor--I only needed the IV for something like 45 minutes, and then you could have the IV taken out, especially if you get a hep lock. Or you can refuse them against medical advice, and they will probably take your baby's temperature often during the postpartum period.


----------



## lovebeingamomma (Mar 16, 2007)

I found the risks involved with using Penicillin equally as scary http://www.preciouspassage.com/treating_group_b_strep.htm I've gotten the abx twice before and after a lot of research (no not just that website, that's sort of just a summary) I'm now declining them (well, unless this garlic thing gives me a negative than I won't have to decline!). I think using Penicillin or not is to me a pretty equal risk, so I respect both decisions, but I don't see it as "no big deal" to just get the Penicillin..or decline them, everyone should research it for themselves and do what they're most comfortable doing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *workingmom2011*
> 
> There are probably no studies... but it's so harmless that if it doesn't work ... oh well.
> 
> ...


----------



## workingmom2011 (Apr 4, 2011)

thie precciouspassage site quotes some studies from the Lancet journal which talks about a vaginal wash instead of penicillin. It undertakes a ton of conditions like lack of previous GBS, less than 5 cm dilation and it seems LONG labors... http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PII0140-6736%2892%2990393-H/abstract

I'm going to print it out to give to the OB... see what he says. This is a ton of work for the staff tho so I can imagine they would rather do IV's...

I'm going to have the baby tested for GBS no matter what I do tho. I don't know how long it takes for it to show up in the baby but I imagine if it smears on the child at delivery it's there to be swabbed.

AM


----------



## Rachelle Brandt (May 7, 2011)

WorkingMom2011,

I inserted garlic tablets vaginally (the kind with the natural casing that disolves) to help cure my Group Strep B infection as well taking other general immune boosting steps. I took high quality probiotics, increased levels of Vitaminc C (though being pregnant, the safe dosage is smaller than for non-pregnant, so you can check with your doctor/midwife on that) and Echinacea. I also eliminated all white flour from my diet (it turns to sugar in your gut - bacteria love it) and refined white sugar (plenty of natural replacements out there: honey, maple syrup, date sugar, coconut sugar, stevia and xylitol = birch syrup).

Surprisingly, even if a woman has an active Group Strep B infection at the time of labor, it is still more dangerous for the baby to receive the "treatment" of antibiotics via an IV (and obviously worse when given it directly). *Scientific studies show that even though the antibiotics often reduce the rate of babies born with GBS, the rate of death in those infants does NOT decrease.* I personally declined antibiotics for that reason. Also, I believed there was a higher risk of my newborn having ill effects from the antibiotics and even dying from an antibiotic resistant infection caused by them, then there was the risk that she could die because of the Strep B infection. Unfortunately, the average doctor won't or can't tell you the real dangers of antibiotics to newborns because of their ignorance to the dangers of non-necessary drug intervention (pharmesutical companies fund 70% of their Medical Universities and textbooks). I just put together some information from educated M.D.s and their opinions on GBS for my pregnant sis-in-law that I'd be happy to email you if are interested. I love giving women the freedom of information and choice while they are protecting themselves and their little ones.


----------



## infoang (Mar 7, 2012)

There are lots of studies out there that show how effective garlic is in killing GBS and other kinds of bacteria. Here is a link below to a good article on how to do the garlic treatment. It refers to other studies involving garlic as well.

http://www.midwiferytoday.com/articles/garlic.asp The garlic treatment significantly reduced my symptoms, which were pretty painful at times. No doctor could relieve my symptoms.

I was diagnosed with GBS in 2009. Although I am not pregnant, I would like to become pregnant in the next few years so I am very concerned about having this. They say only a small percentage of women with GBS pass it along to their children, but when it does happen, the chance the child will die is very high to my understanding. This is a totally treatable and curable condition, no babies should be dying!

For about a year I have been taking about 1500 mg of vitamin C, along with a high quality probiotic, Omega 3 tablets and a multivitamin. I have started eating foods that will boost my immune system, such as kale and broccoli and I am trying really hard to cut out all processed sugar which feeds the bad GBS bacteria and makes it flourish in the digestive tract. Still the GBS is there, I can smell it when I use the bathroom, because as the bacteria feeds it also eliminates waste (after all it is a living organism).

So I recently consulted with nutritionist who recommended I go on a "no-sugar" diet for a year or more. This is a very extreme diet, but the health benefits, getting rid of GBS, boosting energy levels, losing weight, are numerous.

Here is one diet book that my nutritionist recommends for boosting the immune system and eliminating excessive yeast and bacteria growths from the digestive tract "The Body Ecology Diet" by Donna Gates.

Even though adults don't usually die from GBS, those with suppressed immune systems can. No matter what a doctor or other medical professional may tell you about "there's nothing that can be done about this," is it simply not true. They constantly want to prescribe antibiotics to treat this but it is excessive use of antibiotics that are usually what cause GBS to occur. Most GBS (including mine) is resistant to antibiotics anyway.

Oh, I also have tried to stop eating a lot of meat, especially chicken, because of the high amounts of antibiotics that a pumped into these animals on industrial farms.

I think this is something where women need to do their own research and consult with each on blogs like this. The medical establishment is really clueless about what to do. We have the power to make our bodies healthy and protect our children.


----------



## CRISANT (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello. I would be really interested in finding out whether you obtained a negative reading for a follow up Step B test? I have just tested positive myself and am going to try the garlic inserts tonight as I want to try to avoid the IV antibiotics (I'm just so scared for my baby though). Any information that you may have would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much.....Kind Regards )


----------



## ccarney (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rachelle Brandt*
> 
> WorkingMom2011,
> 
> ...


I would very much appreciate reading the info you collected for your sis in law. I just got positive results today ): am 38.5 weeks and am planning a home birth. My midwife is unable to administer antibiotics, and I'd reeeeeeally rather not use antibiotics anyway. Since I'm due in 10 days, I plan to use internal garlic and probiotics for the duration of my pregnancy, and retest in 8 days. Also, can babies be tested immediately postpartum? Please send thoughts!


----------



## JenVose (Jun 17, 2013)

CCarney - How much of an issue does your midwife see with this? Is she suggesting a hospital birth/risk out due to the GBS, or just letting you know that she does not have antibiotics as an option? I was GBS+ in my first pregnancy, and had a natural birth in a freestanding birth center. My midwife offered antibiotics through an arrangement with a local OB/GYN who would prescribe if needed, but you basically had to decide in the time between testing and around 1 week before birth so that she could have all necessary supplies on hand. She didn't seem to "endorse" either use of the antibiotics or avoiding antibiotics, but presented information on the risks of both scenarios and what factors increased risks. We personally simply chose not to use the antibiotics.


----------



## neddarling (May 23, 2014)

My daughter is due to deliver a baby girl the beginning of next month (June). Her midwife told her yesterday she had Group B Strep. She is insisting on giving her antibiotics intervenously during delivery. We are afraid of this procedure for the baby. We would appreciate any research you have discovered. Time is of the essence. Pls email us at [email protected]


----------



## JessieBird (Nov 21, 2008)

@neddarling, I would suggest that your daughter try garlic vaginally as well as any of the other natural remedies that she is comfortable with and then request that she be retested for GBS in 2 weeks. She doesn't have much time but it is worth a try - if they are willing to retest closer to birth. My midwives agreed to this approach for me, however I went into labour early and didn't have a chance to retest. I reluctantly chose to accept the antibiotics. My baby smelled like garlic when he was born!

That was a while ago so I can't remember how I weighed the risks of GBS vs the risks/benefits of antibiotics - googling around will turn up lots of discussions and someone else more knowledgeable will probably answer you.


----------



## sierramtngirl (Jun 19, 2013)

I would also suggest reading the GBS article on the website evidencebasedbirth.com
She does a great job of presenting evidence so that you can make an informed decision.


----------

